# Musky problem



## S.S._Minnow_Fishing (Dec 15, 2013)

Ok, so heres my dilemma, I want to get a musky setup for casting and trolling, but I cannot stand right hand retrieve baitcasting reels. Ive tried doing research with no luck, is there any way to use a heavy duty spinning reel for musky or do they make a left handed baitcasting reel? I haven't had any luck, so I figured I would do a shout-out here for help.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Abu 6601C3


----------



## muskiehunter06 (Jun 9, 2012)

My buddy is the same way, and all his baitcasters are left-handed retrieval..he gotta Garcia c4 which is good for trolling

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

sure they make a lefty bait caster and spinners are fine for that fish too....I prefer the spinner myself ....most are like spinners with a uneven number to them, just not as common Calcutta 401 would be a good one but really not needed (maybe a calcutta 201), I see way to many people fishing for them using way to big of gear.....
muskie in my opinion are a short fighting fish, they can give it heck for the first few runs, but run out of gas quick....I have caught 25lber, on my small spinners trolling for saugeye good line is more of a key for me and good drag for the initial runs 
lefty reels are usually the odd number reels so search for those....I would add a ebay link for them ....but it isn't allowed on this forum , even though it would be to help a member in there search


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

BPS has their house brand left crank bait caster reel.


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

Rollie and helens musky shop has left handed bait casters or your close enough to check out the rodmakers shoppe in strongsville they should be able to help you out. I just bought a reel from them last month.


----------



## S.S._Minnow_Fishing (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks All!


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

Here's what I'm going to try for musky. Sniped it eBay for around $42 with shipping. Penn bait runner. There's smaller ones out there, I think shimano makes one. Has 2 drags, one for the bait! This one has 10 bearings and 165 yd of 20# cap!
I've used it off the rocks at Edgewater, super smooth. Too heavy to cast all day tho. I'm going to set natural bait with it and wait. Also think ill get another and have 2 matched for trolling. Very stout and that handle is a blast!


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

Question. What type, # line n leader etc should I spool up, I'll be wading this weekend for some of these toothy critters! Maybe West Branch..


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

CANEYEGO said:


> Question. What type, # line n leader etc should I spool up, I'll be wading this weekend for some of these toothy critters! Maybe West Branch..


Main line I use 20 lb mono, with a 12" 50 lb mono leader.


----------



## Core_d (Apr 7, 2014)

I reel with my right paw as well. Only problem is I cast with my right forward, so its tricky for me to chuck and wind with a bait caster. One problem I did not have is finding a left handed one about any sporting goods store will have them.

As far as leaders go im trying 30# floro this year cuzz I have rarley gotten bites with steel. You would prolly have better luck taking you chances of a sawed line than using steel IMO.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

There are quite a few manufacturers that make left-hand retrieve reels nowadays. A few of my favorites include:

Shimano Curado 301
Daiwa Lexa 300L
Abu Garcia Revo Toro Winch

As far as line, many people feel that avid muskie hunters are overpowered, but with the strikes and chances of hooking up so low, it's important to ensure you have the gear for the job. Be sure to invest in some hook-outs, long needlenose pliers, and a good Lindy glove is always a good idea!


----------

